# Indulgences Sale - Hurry!



## Theogenes (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey everybody! 
The pope is offering special indulgences to those who can make a pilgrimage to Lourdes, France!
Less time in purgatory!! Hurry to make your travel arrangements because this offer will only last for the next year!

HOW PATHETIC!! Has the vatican gotten into the tourism business?!? And, why doesn't the pope offer less time in purgatory for people visiting McDonald's?!? That way more people would spend less time in purgatory and they'd get lunch!

Also, check out the picture of idolatry in action...

Trips to Lourdes to cut time spent in purgatory - Telegraph

Maranatha!


----------



## ReformationArt (Dec 7, 2007)

I guess it's time for them to start cranking out the "Tetzel is my Homeboy" t-shirts!


----------



## lololong (Dec 7, 2007)

Indulgences are kind of a remote thing for Americans, but I can assure you that in Europe it is alive and well.
My aunt still pays it every year to make sure that my uncle, my cousin and her girlfriend (all died in a car accident 16 years ago) are fine
I am sure that Rome (or in this instance Lourdes) will get a lot of visitors and money following this ridiculous claim.


----------



## SouthernHero (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow... take a look at the true "church" everybody. How can we Protestants all be so wrong? 

So, anybody want to pitch in a few bucks for me in advance?


----------



## Davidius (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Gryphonette (Dec 7, 2007)

*Lol!!!*



Theogenes said:


> ... why doesn't the pope offer less time in purgatory for people visiting McDonald's?!? That way more people would spend less time in purgatory and they'd get lunch!


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 7, 2007)

This reminds me of something I saw a few days ago: The Vatican was angry about a cellphone company selling images of saints to cellphone users, even though people could buy the same images on cards in stores around the Vatican:

"It is a distortion of sacred things ... selling 'santini' for cell phones is horrifying." 

Saints on cellphones spark controversy in Italy | Technology | Reuters

I think the problem was that the revenue stream is going somewhere else.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Dec 7, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> This reminds me of something I saw a few days ago: The Vatican was angry about a cellphone company selling images of saints to cellphone users, even though people could buy the same images on cards in stores around the Vatican:
> 
> "It is a distortion of sacred things ... selling 'santini' for cell phones is horrifying."
> 
> ...


They are the ultimate Big business conglomerate, give them time and they'll make a merger with Buddhism and buy out the Russian Orthodox Church, can one buy stock in the Vatican?


----------



## JBaldwin (Dec 7, 2007)

ReformationArt said:


> I guess it's time for them to start cranking out the "Tetzel is my Homeboy" t-shirts!



Martin Luther--Where are you?????


----------



## Timothy William (Dec 7, 2007)

If so I hope one can short sell...


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 7, 2007)

JBaldwin said:


> ReformationArt said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it's time for them to start cranking out the "Tetzel is my Homeboy" t-shirts!
> ...




 I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 7, 2007)

Hmmmm....no payment and the pitchforks come out..... a small payment and maybe they just give you noogies for a millennium.

Once again the poor man suffers......



Ha, and it is funny that most Liberation Theologians (that say that God is on the side of the poor) are Catholics!


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 7, 2007)

*Would You Buy Used Grace from This Man?*


----------



## BJClark (Dec 7, 2007)

Why do we need Martin Luther? We have many such capable men in our churches today...we have many right here on this board!!


----------



## Poimen (Dec 7, 2007)

Pray for the true churches in these regions that their preaching of the gospel of free grace may once again shatter idols and man's vain imagination.


----------



## Richard King (Dec 7, 2007)

Do they take Mastercard and Visa?


----------



## Josiah (Dec 7, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Do they take Mastercard and Visa?



Good question. I wonder if they will offer packaged deals; buy one indulgence get two holy relics for free


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 7, 2007)

Josiah said:


> Richard King said:
> 
> 
> > Do they take Mastercard and Visa?
> ...



Martin Luther had to ask why there were eighteen apostles buried in Germany alone when Jesus only ever chose tweleve! John Calvin was said to have suggested: "Had the Virgin Mary been a wet nurse all her life, she could not have produced more milk than you can see in various parts of the world."


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 7, 2007)

You guys know how I feel about Joe.

1. He likes good beer - Franziskaner.







2. He's one of modern times sharpest theologians who understands there's a difference between Catholics and Protestants.

3. He's a closet reformer.


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 7, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> You guys know how I feel about Joe.
> 
> 1. He likes good beer - Franziskaner.
> 
> ...


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 7, 2007)

Bob, if you weren't so funny, we'd burn you for heresy (for your own good, of course...)


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 7, 2007)

DMcFadden said:


> *Would You Buy Used Grace from This Man?*




In short, no.


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 7, 2007)

I can see the announcement now:

This Saturday evening Bawb will be burned at the stake for heresy. This is a somber occasion and not to be taken lightly. Please see the sign up list for bringing ingredients for S'mores.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Dec 8, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I can see the announcement now:
> 
> This Saturday evening Bawb will be burned at the stake for heresy. This is a somber occasion and not to be taken lightly. Please see the sign up list for bringing ingredients for S'mores.


Would you settle for a decent hair cut instead? Off with Sampson's main.


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 8, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I can see the announcement now:
> 
> This Saturday evening Bawb will be burned at the stake for heresy. This is a somber occasion and not to be taken lightly. Please see the sign up list for bringing ingredients for S'mores.




Burned at the stake for hearsay? Now awful! I knew that it was inadmissable in court. But, burning a poor man for committing it. That is terrible! What? You didn't say hearsay? You said heresy? Oh . . . as Emily Litella used to say, "Never mind."

Methinks we should burn him! We plans to bring the Kingsford, matches, and . . .

(At least with that haircut, he should light up quicker than a bush in a California Santa Ana.)


----------



## lwadkins (Dec 8, 2007)

We'll wait till ya die and dig up your bones and burn them Bawb, that way we can enjoy you for some time yet


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 8, 2007)

If the PB will take care of wood and oil (because surely Rich or Matt have some funds earmarked for that), I will bring the graham crackers, the marshmallows, _*and*_ the chocolate for the S'mores; the whole bit - no charge! 

Maybe Bawb will even have time to nibble on a few before things get too 'heated'.  (sorry...)

 Well, he'd light up like a roman candle - it's all the hairspray! (I know, I know. _Now_ who's committing heresy?)


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 8, 2007)

Bawb,

Where did you find the photoshopped Benedict in an Old Lutheran "Luther is my homeboy" shirt??? That was a classic! My office went nuts over it (especially my assistant who is married to a LCMS pastor!).


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Dec 8, 2007)

DMcFadden said:


> Bawb,
> 
> Where did you find the photoshopped Benedict in an Old Lutheran "Luther is my homeboy" shirt??? That was a classic! My office went nuts over it (especially my assistant who is married to a LCMS pastor!).


Don't indulge him Bawb


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 8, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Bawb,
> ...



Watch it Travis! I've got socks older than you. Don't discourage Bawb from being gracious to me. I know "people" in Los Angeles who will not indulge you either. You'll wish you were back working for your old boss, Conan O'Brien.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Dec 8, 2007)

DMcFadden said:


> No Longer A Libertine said:
> 
> 
> > DMcFadden said:
> ...


He's coming to LA in 2009 so it may happen.

By the way it may be time for new socks, isn't that what Christmas is for? New socks and shirts?


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi:

You can get them cheaper at WalMart!


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Dec 8, 2007)

DMcFadden said:


> No Longer A Libertine said:
> 
> 
> > DMcFadden said:
> ...


Hey Mr.McFadden coincidentally I have a picture of me in Martin Luther t-shirt with Conan o'Brien and this one is NOT photoshopped.
Facebook | Login


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 8, 2007)

I work in printing and Photoshop is one of my tools of the trade. BTW, dirty deeds done dirt cheap.


----------



## javajedi (Dec 8, 2007)

lololong said:


> I am sure that Rome (or in this instance Lourdes) will get a lot of visitors and money following this ridiculous claim.



I think you are right, from the article:
"In August the Vatican opened an airline service offering pilgrims direct flights from Rome to Lourdes."​


----------

